# Connecting a PC to airport network printer



## Timmy123 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, I have a printer connected by USB-cable to my Aiport Extreme Router. My Mac (running OS 10.3)  has no trouble connecting to the printer. I can't figure out how to connect my PC to the printer however. Where can I see the airport router or the airport network on my PC? I can access the router by the airport control utility from my PC, but I can't find the router and the airport network from Windows Control Panel/Printer & Faxes/Add printer.

Does anyone know how do this? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## tatoz (Dec 27, 2005)

Download the windows version, no the beta one.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/bonjour/

The installation will create a "Bonjour Printer Wizard desktop shorcut" just follow the intructions.

Good luck


----------

